# Im in Southern California



## jar546 (May 21, 2021)

By total and complete coincidence, I just checked into Newport Beach California where they are just finishing up the California building officials Association conference.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 21, 2021)

That means it's about 2:30 pm and your about to dose off and have your afternoon nap?


----------



## jar546 (May 21, 2021)

Pcinspector1 said:


> That means it's about 2:30 pm and your about to dose off and have your afternoon nap?


Hey!  It’s 530pm to me


----------



## cda (May 21, 2021)

Cross country bike ride?????


----------



## jar546 (May 22, 2021)

cda said:


> Cross country bike ride?????


No but I wish


----------



## cda (May 22, 2021)

Oh man no Road to LA videos,,,

Wheres Bob Hope when you need him.

Can’t say enjoy the sun, got that in Fla.

Enjoy the different land of Calif!!


----------



## mark handler (May 22, 2021)

jar546 said:


> By total and complete coincidence, I just checked into Newport Beach California where they are just finishing up the California building officials Association conference.
> View attachment 7895


wish I could attend, I am a Member, and Thirty miles away....


----------



## cda (May 24, 2021)

Ok did the group go up to Huntington Beach???










						149 arrested at Huntington Beach birthday party that drew thousands, police say
					

At least 149 people were arrested in Huntington Beach after a birthday party invitation went viral on social media and drew "unruly crowds," according to police.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 24, 2021)

Jar, if your still in Huntington, see if you can get into the surfer museum if its still there.


----------



## jar546 (May 24, 2021)

cda said:


> Ok did the group up to Huntington Beach???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The group was in Newport Beach


----------



## jar546 (May 24, 2021)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Jar, if your still in Huntington, see if you can get into the surfer museum if its still there.


Newport Beach and just for a long weekend.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 24, 2021)

Sorry about that, wrong beach town. Its about 10 mins up the coast, maybe closed anyway.


----------



## ADAguy (May 24, 2021)

Welcome to our side of the moon Jar.


----------



## jar546 (May 24, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Welcome to our side of the moon Jar.


I love the weather.


----------



## ADAguy (May 24, 2021)

It only getts better for the next 3 - 4 months; grape harvest end of July if you want to come back.


----------



## ICE (May 24, 2021)

So you just couldn't wait any longer?









						Viral video drew hundreds to California party; 149 arrested
					

A birthday party invitation that went viral on TikTok brought hundreds of people to a raucous celebration on a Southern California beach Saturday night, prompting police to declare an unlawful assembly and arrest nearly 150 people after they refused orders to disperse.  The massive gathering...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## cda (May 24, 2021)

ICE said:


> So you just couldn't wait any longer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Plausible Deniability !!!!!!!!


Hope he got a California Vaccine,   So he does not bring any of those west coast ideas back!


----------



## jar546 (May 24, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> It only getts better for the next 3 - 4 months; grape harvest end of July if you want to come back.


I will be back the end of June


----------



## ADAguy (May 26, 2021)

jar546 said:


> I will be back the end of June


Where will you be staying? Call me?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 26, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Where will you be staying?


"In a van down by the river!"


----------



## cda (May 26, 2021)

Pcinspector1 said:


> "In a van down by the river!"



Pc 

They have Beaches.

Here Airbnb has tents on the beach????


----------



## ADAguy (May 26, 2021)

Santa Ana? We have a guest room in Altadena if interested?


----------



## jar546 (May 26, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Santa Ana? We have a guest room in Altadena if interested?


A bit far for my visits to Newport Beach.......  I may take you up on that anyway.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 26, 2021)

Pcinspector1 said:


> "In a van down by the river!"


Correction: "In a tent down by the beach front!"

To bad he doesn't have his bike with him?


----------



## ADAguy (May 31, 2021)

Call me, have my number?


----------



## jar546 (Jun 1, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Call me, have my number?


PM me


----------

